# Interior Pre-Insulated Pex (or other flexible)



## claymation (Aug 11, 2010)

Is there such a thing?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

We used Armaflex on all these runs. It was a real PITA too.


----------



## claymation (Aug 11, 2010)

loneframer said:


> We used Armaflex on all these runs. It was a real PITA too.


Jeez! Looks like a B to pull! Thanks for the info, though!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

claymation said:


> Jeez! Looks like a B to pull! Thanks for the info, though!


 Those metal floor joists really only allow you to pull in one direction, due to the punchouts in the web. You can't even imagine what we've been through.:laughing:


----------



## claymation (Aug 11, 2010)

loneframer said:


> We used Armaflex on all these runs. It was a real PITA too.


Not PRE-insulated, though, right?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

:whistling


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Not pre insulated. We premeasured the run, unrolled the pex while feeding the armaflex on, then respooled and fed through the joist bays.:blink:


----------



## claymation (Aug 11, 2010)

loneframer said:


> Not pre insulated. We premeasured the run, unrolled the pex while feeding the armaflex on, then respooled and fed through the joist bays.:blink:


crap, that must have been a *****! you'll need to put up some steel plate panels for nail protection! and glue on the drywall. Looks good though.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

claymation said:


> crap, that must have been a *****! you'll need to put up some steel plate panels for nail protection! and glue on the drywall. Looks good though.


 Hmmm, I wonder if nail plates are required on steel framing?:blink: We're screwed.:w00t:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

That looks like an incredible waste of pipe.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I have seen pre insulated pex in the UK so I'm sure it can be found over here.

Just done google search for insulated pex and it looks like you can get it here.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> That looks like an incredible waste of pipe.


 Radiant heat in 8000 sq. ft. interior area, another 1200 or so of exterior stairs and sidewalks, 3 full baths, 2 half baths and 2 kitchens. Waste of pipe is not really relevant. There is also a circ. loop to every domestic hot and heat manifold.

The AC is another story. It circulated chilled water instead of refrigerant. The chiller is over 250' from the furthest unit, of which there are 5.


----------



## claymation (Aug 11, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> I have seen pre insulated pex in the UK so I'm sure it can be found over here.
> 
> Just done google search for insulated pex and it looks like you can get it here.


if you get a chance, post the link. Thanks!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

claymation said:


> if you get a chance, post the link. Thanks!


http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...+pex&um=1&hl=en&client=safari&sa=N&tbs=isch:1


----------



## claymation (Aug 11, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...+pex&um=1&hl=en&client=safari&sa=N&tbs=isch:1


perfect! Thanks, BCC!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm sure theres more than just that brand. That was the first one I come across.


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

I bet it still priced out cheaper than a copper trunk and branch system though. More energy efficient too with lower imbedded energy as well.

It's all in how you look at it I guess.....



KillerToiletSpider said:


> That looks like an incredible waste of pipe.


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

Sounds like a neat job :thumbsup:



loneframer said:


> Radiant heat in 8000 sq. ft. interior area, another 1200 or so of exterior stairs and sidewalks, 3 full baths, 2 half baths and 2 kitchens. Waste of pipe is not really relevant. There is also a circ. loop to every domestic hot and heat manifold.
> 
> The AC is another story. It circulated chilled water instead of refrigerant. The chiller is over 250' from the furthest unit, of which there are 5.


----------

